

 Is this doable? - brunolazzaro
http://i.imgur.com/QJuYWSH.jpg
Someone posted that on reddit and it looks fake to me. I've never had the luck on dabbling with emails, but i know they are super restrictive enviroments. Would something like this be doable? If so, how?
======
brunolazzaro
The image shows the email "with and without" images. I'm having trouble buying
that... If you were to specify the with and height for each cell, then
wouldn't that result on a malformed email with images? Thanks.

~~~
t0
Photoshop slicing gives you a table. Simply set the background color of each
cell and set the borders and padding to zero.

